
RedHat Developers Working Towards a Vendor-Neutral Compute Stack to Take on CUDA - mqus
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Red-Hat-Plumbing-Compute-Stack
======
PaulHoule
Last time I checked they were working on a Vendor-Neural Compute Stack to take
on Amazon...

~~~
wmf
...which IBM just bought for $34B.

